# New portable build...



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Doing up a portable for dragging around to family events...no timing....just crash and burn....litterally...

Has a set of folding legs...



Will be my first painted track....Gonna theme it as an old urban expressway....got a bunch of body doubles to make road warriors out of....should be a hoot....

Harkens back to the days when taking the other guy out was the whole point....:thumbsup:

More pics soon...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Got the underlayment cuts done...tossed it back on the table for a couple shots...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice idea Crimmy...*

Should be tons o'fun and a far cry better than sitting around staring at the TV... or eachother...lol. Wish I could say my family would be receptive to this type of thing though. To them I think I'm just weird Uncle Dave... Lost them to video games long ago... poor bastages. WTG Crim... keep us in the loop. nd


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great layout, but...*

... what do I see? 3(!!!) pairs of crossovers? 

Errr, doesn´t that mean you´ll end up having a 2-laner then...??? Was this your intention or am I off the track (no pun intended...)???

AFAIK you usually incorporate 2 crossovers per lane, uneven numbers (1, 3 etc.) lead to a single lane track, or in your scenario to a double-length 2-laner instead of a 4-lane track!

Anyway: Great little layout for the family! Have fun!!!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ah good eye Claus...that was for fitting.....there will actually be FOUR crossovers....hehehe...the 4th goes on the back stretch after you come out from under the bridge....

So each lap you switch lanes four times plus a squeeze on the bridge...

4 cars enter...one car leaves...

If the last two cars are in the non crossing lanes..they get paired back into crossing lanes and they run till the crash....

"There can be only one"...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice Crimnick. 

Road Warriors ?????

Did you use a luan covered door ?

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You ever see "mad max" or "the road warrior"?..."death race"?

Nope...not a door track...

It's actually a "window buck" used by brick layers to frame in a window or door...

1"x4" frame with 1/4" plywood face

I'm using 1/4" luan for the track underlayment to bring the deck to 1/2"

Uh...I dont have a tape handy to give the dimensions.....just over 7'6" by just over 3'6"

Layout is a modified paperclip in Tyco.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would make a good door track layout for sure. Alot of running in a little space. Just take a piece or two out from here and there and go crazy. Like the layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Found some killer statics for the layout, Jarda 1:64 "Battle Machines":

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259329

Picked up all but one today..:thumbsup:


----------

